# Salt spreaders



## PrimeGreen (Dec 10, 2001)

Being new to the spreader thing, I'm filled with questions. The searches have been great for anwsering many questions I've had. However I still need more info on these spreaders. I'm talking about the ones that are a swing away for my F350 PS. I'm on a tight budget this winter, but I have to purchace one of these things. Any suggestions on models, prices? I'm looking at $1000 or under to get me through these next couple sesasons. Any help greately appreciated.

Scott


----------



## E-man (Jan 23, 2001)

I dont think you would be able to buy a new spreader for that amount of money around here a meyers junior starts at over a thousand. I would try to find a used one , if anything you ,d might have to buy a new motor considering they dont last that long. 

You might be able to get a Meyers mini junior for that price, its small (400lb cap.) but it gets the job done.

just my 2 cents


----------



## PrimeGreen (Dec 10, 2001)

OK, I was short on the price. Really I can swing about $1600 for one with a swing way mount. Still need my bed area for loading in my thrower (30" 11 hp). So I think the 575 would me a good idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

You can buy a "BUYERS" taligate mounted spreader, hold about 9 50# bags at $799.00 through J.Thomas catalog. We have like 5 of them for the samll trucks and they do just fine.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

One thing that you want to remember about the swing-a-way mount is that it can only move when empty.
Or at least that is my understanding of how they work.
Bruce


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

The 575 you mentioned is a Trynex Tailgate Spreader Mini Pro 575. I bought one of these last year for $1,000.00 + shipping off the web. Works great for a single stage spreader. It mounts to the hitch receiver & is light enough for one person to remove\install any time you need to open the tailgate. So if money is that much of an issue you don't really need to spend the extra on the swing away mount. However for the F350, I would see if you can afford the 1075 model because that truck can certainly handle the bigger unit, but I have no idea how much they are.


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Magnum makes an excellent spreader for around 800.00


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have seen many used v boxes in the local swapper for under 1000.00. I would shop around and look for a decent used one.
If you get into the 1500.00 range, you should find even nicer ones.
I also saw a used two stage airflow MSS tailgate unit for 650.00.
Shop around, with the mild winter so far, some people are looking to cut their losses.
Dino


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Don't forget that with a swing away you may have to drill some large holes in the bed rail and in the bumper. I am kind of a stickler on how my truck appears in the summer without all my plow gear on it since it is my daily driver. If you do not want to drill holes in your truck than you may have to look for a used V-box spreader and find another means to carry your blower. I built a steel platform that slides into my trailer hitch. It sits lower to the ground and is easier to load / unload. I can also tilt it up and it acts as a bumper so I don't bash the spinner on my v-box.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*1075 and did you say WORK TRUCK?*

We have 4 of the SnowEx 1075 with the swing away mounts. We love em. Your gonna pay about 1400.00. This is real small potatoes!!! You will make thousands and thousands of dollars with that spreader.

So you gotta drill some holes. It' a WORK TRUCK! Buy em, work em and trade em in on a new one every couple three years!!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yea, but the truck I plow with is my daily driver. Plus, I go wheeling sometimes with it. I just want it to look nice. That is why I bought the Western Pro. Everything comes off the front. Plus, my V-box comes out with a little help of the forklift. Durring the summer you can hardly tell that it is a plow truck.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

With a little thought, and some fabrication you should be able to come up with a clamp on set up for your rails that will not impact your off season look.

Bruce


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

When you talk about hanging 600 pounds of expensive equipment off the back of your truck I would much wrather bolt it than rely on some clamps. I am sure that there is enough experience and intelligent people in here where something could be concocted. Perhaps that can be my goal for this 'snowless' season. Oh, wait a minute. Is that white stuff coming from the sky?????? Could it be...??? Well I'll be... It is finally snowing here in Chicago. Right on!


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I was thinking of something along the line of a couple of feet of angle fabricated to sandwich the rail and not damage the rail, certainly not just "some clamps" as you put it. There are some experienced fabricators on this site who might have a constructive idea about this.
Yes I run a tailgate spreader and had thought out the problems of holding it on. Mine bolts to the bumper through the hitch ball holes and I have a cross bar that inserts into the rear stake pockets on the bed.

Bruce


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

For mounting with out drilling, use somthing similiar to Back Rack cab protectors designs, they mount in stake pockets, no drilling, very sturdy. I have my lightbars on them & go through car washes -no problems.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

If you want to mount a tailgate unit without holes in the truck,just make a new rear bumper with a frame on it for the salter.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

You know that sounds like a great idea. You could make one out of 2"x2" square and be able to incorporate the license plate in a visible place too. One of my problems is that when you put the spreader on it blocks the license plate, I've never been nabbed for it but you never know. It could be built to bolt right into the existing bumper holes and evcen be set up with a spreader guard to ward off tialgaters.
After looking at Alan's custom bed for his S-10 anything is possible.

Bruce


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I used 4x4 tube,and welded in 2x2 ID reciever tube for a removable upright frame,which bolts to the salter.Two guys,or one with a hoist,can lift it off in seconds.Drill holes for grease fittings and it always stays lubed and slides out easy.

The license plate mounts off to the side so it can be seen and also has mounts for backup lamps (55W tractor lamps).

It also has a removable u shaped 2X2 piece which slides in to protect the spinner from damage.

Whole thing bolts to factory bumper frame holes,I just used the OEM brackets as a template.Stays on all winter and replaced with factory bumper in the summer.

One more trick is to mount a couple of wheels to the bottom of the salter frame,and a handle at the top,so when you take it off,you just wheel it around like a dolly.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Please post some pictures if you get a chance that sounds like a great design, I especially like the addition of the wheels.

Bruce


----------



## AA961JESTER (Dec 14, 2001)

*tailgate spreader*

I recently purchased the buyers swing away low profile tailgate spreader frpm angelos supply(online store). If I had to do it again I would buy the smaller one that fits in the 2" hitch. I already own an old grotech that fits in the receiver and it works great. The low profile swing away is huge. I know you can buy a new buyers and 2'receiver adapter for around 1,000.00 new. To mount the swing away firmly there is no way around the holes unless your into welding and big time fabrication. I think you will find that any swing away can't be swung while loaded. I was in the same delima about what to do with my snowthrower. My solution was a second truck. I pay the driver $25.00 per hour, he uses the snowthrower and there is also a plow on it. This also allowed me to take on more jobs. Note the smaller grotech I can put on and take off myself, the swing away takes two people.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just built a custom swing away for a new Western low profile single stage (model 2000). Since I already have a Titan Class 5 hitch with a 2 1/2" reciever I made a swing away mount that slides into it. A huge butterfly anchor holds the unit in place and the pivot is made out of a Jeep shackle and urethane bushings. I bent a 2" X 1/4" piece of steel and welded it on to act as a ramp so when I close the spreader up it all lines up perfectly every time. I took it down some bumpy roads and it hardly budged a fraction.

I will take pics of it as soon as I clean the welds up a bit and get it powder coated.


----------

